# Maria Kidded!!



## yipperskipper acres (Aug 8, 2011)

Maria our ND kidded this evening with a doe and buck kid. Everything went smoothly and both are doing ok.  Thanks for the support!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

That's great congrats.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Hurray! Congratulations!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Wonderful!! Congrats to you and Maria!:cake:


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Congrats! So cute!


----------



## yipperskipper acres (Aug 8, 2011)

Thank you all! I am very happy with what she gave us. Both kids are very cute.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

>>>Both kids are very cute. <<<
They sure are.:fireworks:


----------



## yipperskipper acres (Aug 8, 2011)

Here is a photo I snapped off the kids today. It was a beautiful 50 degrees out and they really enjoyed the sun shine. Iam in love with these two.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Congrats! They are adorable!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

Very very adorable!  I'm waiting on my ND does now


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Very cute!! Congrats


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Congrats..beautiful


----------

